
SortSupport: Sorting in Postgres at Speed - craigkerstiens
https://brandur.org/sortsupport
======
iampims
I didn't know postgres used HLL internally to decide whether or not to use
SortSupport. That's clever!

------
jplayer01
The article references the tick function from CryEngine briefly
([https://github.com/CRYTEK/CRYENGINE/blob/release/Code/CryEng...](https://github.com/CRYTEK/CRYENGINE/blob/release/Code/CryEngine/CryPhysics/livingentity.cpp#L1275)).
How do people manage to figure out or learn how to read and work on something
like this? It looks mindbogglingly complex.

